
Blockchain and Money (MIT 15.S12, Fall 2018) - ArtWomb
https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/sloan-school-of-management/15-s12-blockchain-and-money-fall-2018/index.htm
======
ArtWomb
More of an "MBA-oriented" course. Class video lectures now up on youtube

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLUl4u3cNGP63UUkfL0onk...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLUl4u3cNGP63UUkfL0onkxF6MYgVa04Fn)

